# OBS doesn't record desktop audio from headphones



## Rojinx123 (Sep 6, 2021)

As it says in the title, my OBS doesn't record desktop audio exclusively from headphones, when i instead use my desktop speakers it works fine if i go back and adjust audio settings so that the desktop audio is using the right audio device(in this case it would be my speakers). I'm using manjaro - an archlinux derivative. I've tried setting desktop audio to default instead of specifying my headphones too but that doesn't work either. 

Thanks in advance,
Kyrillos


----------



## devguy (Sep 6, 2021)

Disable all the audio from your setting under: Settings ->Audio -> "Global Audio Devices", click OK. Next  for your Scense, add a "Audio Input Capture" source and see if you can get your headset mic added and working this way.

You may need to exit OBS after and re-start it, sometimes I will experience OBS not detecting my usb mic and I have to do this.


----------



## Rojinx123 (Sep 7, 2021)

Ah sorry i probably didnt explain myself too well. My issue is that OBS isn't picking up desktop audio through my headphones, it is able to pick up my mic. For some reason, OBS can also pickup the desktop audio off my speakers - it doesn't work only with my headphone audio. I've tested OBS on windows 10 and it picks up my headphone audio, so the problem shouldnt be my headset either.


----------



## devguy (Oct 2, 2021)

You need to add a source to your scene, "Audio output source" this will record your audio from your desktop, then select a device.


----------

